# 5 months, 3rd milestone: Zebedee's on a roll!



## elroy

This time you reached your postiversary much quicker than you did the last time!

It's nice to know we get to enjoy more of your posts per day - on average. 

Congratulations!


----------



## Nunty

My goodness! Look out, world, Zebedee is doing it!
Bravo.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Here's to a generous and funny colleague, whose posts are invariably worth reading,

and here's to another thousand of the same!

warm thanks,
Chaska


----------



## geve

Félicitations Zebedee (or Zébédé, as I read it )

Keep up the good work!


----------



## emma42

Congratulations, Zebedee!

You are a top Mod.

Emma
​


----------



## loladamore

Zebedee on a roll? I thought Zebedee was on a *spring*...
Muchas felicidades to you and to all the other members of _Le Manège Enchanté_.

Thanks for your brilliant posts.
Lola


----------



## la reine victoria

du-DU-di-du-du...

Happy Postiversary to you!​ 
Z E B E D E E!

   
​Thank you.

LRV​


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

*YAAAAAWWWHHH!!!*
That's sooooo coooool!

Our most melodic-dib
Reb-Zebedeb-deb-manamaná-du-DU-di-du-du
trululup-bidou-bidou
Rub-a-dub-dub
mod
is the postiversary girl! 

No la podemos dejar pasar, ¿o sí? 
I brought you this, for those (if any  ) who don't remember what our dear Zeb looks like: manamaná
C'mon, as if we could forget that "du-DU-di-du-du..."! 


Tastes like youth, doesn't it?  

 But hey, that's not all!
I also brought you a little something, Zeb (for the adult inside us all...)  Click!

Enjoy! 
PS: Oh wait!  I found this cutie...  Let it in, can you?  
​


----------



## zebedee

Where have I been to have missed this thread???!!!!! 

A very belated Thank You Soooo Much to one and all for your kind wishes!!!!

*elroy*, you're always on the ball. Thank you for the reminder!

*Nun-Translator*, thanks for your constant good humour and generosity.

*Chaska*, I could say exactly the same for you and still cut myself short. Thanks for being a great colleague.

*geve*, Thanks for such warm appreciation from a long-time participant in these forums.



			
				emma said:
			
		

> You are a top Mod.


Benny, Benny, Benny, here comes Officer Dibble!
Oh no, sorry, that was Top Cat, wasn't it. Thanks for your appreciation, *emma*.

*lolamore*, Yes, I always try to be on a spring even when I'm on a roll. Thanks for the chuckle.

*la reine*, A royal congratulations before the age of 100? Wow, I am honoured ;¬)

*Venezuelan sweetie*, How did you find my photo? I thought my agent had taken it off the public realm? Good to sing along with you!




The surprise of finding this thread a month late by pure chance has made your kind wishes even sweeter. Thanks to all of you!!!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Congratulations, colleague


----------



## fsabroso

http://ch.mediacorp.com.sg/blessing4stars/uploadedimages/big hug.jpg

Congratulations my friend !!!!!!!!


----------



## zebedee

Thanks to my two colleagues too:
*il gentile
el fotógrafo de interiores*


----------

